# Unable to remove all traces of limescale from shower screen



## flanajb (1 Dec 2012)

Over the years I have tried so many different limescale removers for our shower screen. Whilst Viakal is the best so far, they never totally remove it and there is always a bit that is never removed.

So I was thinking about taking the glass out and sticking a 2000 grit pad on the orbital and having a bash?

What do you reckon


----------



## DrPhill (1 Dec 2012)

Our domestic hygene engineer reckons that you should try good old-fashioned vinegar first. Let it sooak in a bit if possible.

What have you got to lose? (We have both already lost our credibility - you for asking, me for answering :lol: )


----------



## RogerBoyle (1 Dec 2012)

Lemon juice also has the same effect and tends not to smell as much

Roger


----------



## flanajb (1 Dec 2012)

DrPhill":r7bwixaq said:


> What have you got to lose? (We have both already lost our credibility - you for asking, me for answering :lol: )


 Lol


----------



## Steve Maskery (1 Dec 2012)

Yes, any acid should do it. Acid + base (limescale) -> salt + water, and as long as the salt is soluble, all is well.

I once took a shower cubicle apart to fix the grotty bits. All that happened was that I wrecked the cubicle and ended up buying a new one.
Oops.
S


----------



## Cowboy _Builder (2 Dec 2012)

We have a product here in Spain that would get rid of your lime scale ......It's called "Agua Fuerte" which means strong water .....which is a bit of an understatement ,it is very corrosive on metal and burns your skin , but gets rid of lime scale .
If you were around the Nottingham area i'd bring you some.... but you could try "Brick and Patio cleaner" ,or anything with a high percentage of Hydrochloric acid ,wear gloves and goggles and don't get it on anything metal.


----------



## flanajb (2 Dec 2012)

Cowboy _Builder":3idj3wve said:


> We have a product here in Spain that would get rid of your lime scale ......It's called "Agua Fuerte" which means strong water .....which is a bit of an understatement ,it is very corrosive on metal and burns your skin , but gets rid of lime scale .
> If you were around the Nottingham area i'd bring you some.... but you could try "Brick and Patio cleaner" ,or anything with a high percentage of Hydrochloric acid ,wear gloves and goggles and don't get it on anything metal.


I have never considered brick and patio cleaner, but that sounds like a different approach and one that I will try.

Thanks


----------



## tekno.mage (2 Dec 2012)

Brick acid will work well - but dilute before use (as per instructions on bottle) wear rubber gloves and don't splash on furnishings.


----------



## Harbo (2 Dec 2012)

I've found the best thing is to wipe the screen after use. Tedious but it works.
We live in a very hard water area and most household cleaning chemicals can have disastrous results on adjoining materials?
Reading the small print on our usual bathroom cleaner states not to be used on aluminium - which is what our shower screen is made off. 
We also have to be very careful with our marble tiles and gold taps as most cleaners will damage them?
I used a "15 min" sink unblocker on our bathroom sink - it took off the chrome plating from the plug and socket! 
Reading the very small print it says "not to be used on plated brass materials"!!

Rod


----------



## jimi43 (2 Dec 2012)

Malt vinegar soaked on and then left an hour.

As Steve rightly says any acid will do.

I have one of those fancy kettles which is clear with a glowing blue switch and chrome base. You can virtually see the limescale forming each time you boil it in Kent...because of the chalk Downs water.

I even put an inch of vinegar in that and watch it disappear instantly....without any scratching. A few rinses and the smell goes...and that's for a kettle so should be ok in a shower!

Cheers

Jimi


----------



## Lons (3 Dec 2012)

flanajb":2zumlozf said:


> but you could try "Brick and Patio cleaner" ,or anything with a high percentage of Hydrochloric acid ,wear gloves and goggles and don't get it on anything metal.





> I have never considered brick and patio cleaner, but that sounds like a different approach and one that I will try.



Woah be careful :roll: 

You have a very good chance of damaging the surface of your shower tray if it's plastic or even resin type which normally has an acrylic or abs skin.

Acrylic is supposed to be resistant to some degree, but as a user in my line of work (and my background in semi-finished plastics) i can assure you that it isn't so cover up well.

If you do use it, switch on the extractor and wear a mask as the fumes are dangerous!

Bob


----------



## Eric The Viking (3 Dec 2012)

The acid wreaks havoc with any aluminium components, and will destroy the anodised finish. DAMHIK!


----------



## Morse (3 Dec 2012)

We clean shower heads and other things with scale on in the day job. Generally all the commercial products are based on sulphamic acid which is fairly gentle and will slowly get rid of scale without taking off chrome or damaging aluminium. Any acid will do the same just at varying speeds - the decrease in pH from the acid just reacts with the calcium carbonate converting it back to the calcium bicarbonate soluble form where it can be washed away.

The holding capacity of the water for any given concentration of calcium bicarbonate is dictated by temperature, pressure and pH. As the pressure comes off when the water comes out of a pipe it is supersaturated and will precipitate as a solid - calcium carbonate. 

As water is heated the dissolved CO2 is driven off and as a result the pH falls leading to precipitation of scale at the heat exchange surface. This is why its always kettle elements that scale first.

Best way to get rid of it is to get a water base exchange softener softener. This will swap the sodium ions from salt with the calcium ions in the water leaving you with sodium bicarbonate which remains in solution and does not give the scale in the first place.


----------

